# Urban Decay NAKED Nail Polish line?



## xlisaa (Dec 12, 2012)

It's been a while since we have seen a new nail polish set come out from Urban Decay, but is their next nail polish line going to be a part of their growing NAKED line?

I found this picture online:





What do you think about this?

I think this is a nice line to add into the "NAKED" line, but at the same time, I want color from UD, it's been so naked lately.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the look of the third polish and last two, but swatches first. Still running with the concept, I guess.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 12, 2012)

I saw those yesterday in Sephora and was really confused because I hadn't seen them on UD's website before. I can't remember the price, but I think it must have been at least $25.

In person, the first 5 polishes looked pretty similar. The only one that stood out to me was the black+silver glitter, but that's a very common shade nowadays. The bottles seemed pretty tiny too, so I wasn't tempted to pick up the set.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

The NAKED line is going to continue to grow with more items coming Spring 2013. Unfortunately UD will not be at IMATS LA in January according to the PR person I've emailed. I was trying to get more info on their BB cream which she said was part of the 2013 Spring Collection.


----------



## msbelle (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to see them in person or swatched in a picture, but I really love this set in the picture. The only one I'm not really crazy about is the last one on the right but who knows, I may need a black glitter one day.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The NAKED line is going to continue to grow with more items coming Spring 2013. Unfortunately UD will not be at IMATS LA in January according to the PR person I've emailed. I was trying to get more info on their BB cream which she said was part of the 2013 Spring Collection.


Erhm.. I wonder what other items there will be besides the Nail Polish and BB cream.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sephora is carrying The Naked Nails

... $26 YIKES!


----------

